# Testing emersed growing



## Nos (13 Jan 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've been reading this section for a while and was very interested to try emersed growing.
I wanted a setup that does not take a lot of space and could be placed on windowsill, as this would also solve me a lighting problem.
As it is winter and we all saw it got quite cold this year I was thinking of getting heated propagator.
After browsing through gardeners forums I came across a solution that suited my needs.
http://www.greenhousewarehouse.com/...er-7-electric-windowsill-seed-propagator.html
I was happy that I've managed to find one in Ireland.

Because I have 7 separate pots I've decided to do some testing with different substrates and see which one would work better. I did not want to use rockwool as it is a pain to remove it later and I'm planning to use the plants (if everything goes ok). So my substrates are: Akadama, Tesco cat litter and general purpose compost that my wife is using for flowers.

The plants for testing: HC, lilaeopsis brasiliensis, eleocharis acicularis. The remaining pots were used for crypts.
All plants were taken out of existing tanks.
The propagator is on the windowsill facing south.
Before planting the pots were filled with substrate and soaked in the water that was taken out of the tank during WC.
I cannot measure the humidity levels in the pots but I think it is enough as the covers are always covered in water drops. The covers are not completely air tight. 
Once a day I remove the cover and spray the plants with water from one of my tanks.

1.5 weeks past and it looks promising. 
Akadama :Lilaeopsis brasiliensis is doing great shooting out new runners. HC and eleocharis acicularis are also growing but not as fast as lilaeopsis.
Cat litter: Once again Lilaeopsis brasiliensis is showing best growth second is eleocharis acicularis. HC at first started melting but it looks like it is slowly recovering.
Compost: Donâ€™t see any growth at all eleocharis acicularis and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis are getting yelow. HC is melting.

My crypts were planted into Cat litter and are doing great 3 out of for growing new leaves.

My thoughts so far:
Was expecting eleocharis acicularis to show the best growth. Also I thought that crypts would melt after moving them from the tank.
Sorry I cannot take any pictures at the moment but will do later.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jan 2010)

Hi, I am very interested on your setup, as I like emersed growing.

Only got a question, cat litter for substract? That is new to me, and will see how you get along with it before I try it..


----------

